# TOTug meeting this Sunday!



## Dori (Oct 31, 2008)

I just want to confirm if our meeting is this Sunday.  We usually get a reminder, but maybe Roy is out of town.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Dori, yes, the meeting is this Sunday. I will forward you the e-mail that I received from Roy.


----------



## Dori (Nov 1, 2008)

Got it!  Thanks Harmina!


----------

